# Rutger's Horticulture Greenhouse: Orchid section



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

So I study plant science at Rutgers. In my spare time I like to go look at all the plants in the horticulture greenhouse. I also sometimes help out with various activities such as re potting plants or whatever they need help with. Here are some pictures I took of the orchid section of the greenhouse. Theres also a few bromeliad shots, random tropicals and CP shots. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Amazing things in there! How I would love to have a few things! Can you get some starts? Lol


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Any idea on what that begonia is? I have it at home but dont know the ID.

Beautiful pics though.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

is that the greenhouse near Blake Hall.....I went to Rutgers as well but for Landscape Architecture


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Awesome orchid shots! I've been exploring our greenhouse (kansas state university) but it's mostly succulents and farm grasses. I haven't seen it all yet so maybe there's more tropicals, but so far I've just seen some giant monstera and some begonias.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



> Any idea on what that begonia is? I have it at home but dont know the ID.
> 
> Beautiful pics though.


I have it written down somewhere. When I find it ill let you know lol. Thanks!



> is that the greenhouse near Blake Hall.....I went to Rutgers as well but for Landscape Architecture


Yep thats the one. Are you still in Jersey? You should come check it out! I think you need to call ahead if you are not a student, but they like people to check it out.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

therizman2 said:


> Any idea on what that begonia is? I have it at home but dont know the ID.
> 
> Beautiful pics though.


Is it a angel wrong begonia?


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

That's really cool, I go to Millersville University and I study botany. I wish our greenhouse was that good! I just applied for a couple grants though to fund my independent research in the greenhouse so if all goes well I'll be adding a good amount of orchids, ferns, and bromeliads. 
Cheers and Good luck to a fellow plant lover
Evan


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

What kind of research are you doing with Orchids, Ferns, and Broms if you dont mind my asking?

I am debating going out and getting a job or going for my PhD when I graduate. Am interested in all types of research out there.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

gardennub said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Philly so I'm not to far.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

gardennub said:


> What kind of research are you doing with Orchids, Ferns, and Broms if you dont mind my asking?
> 
> I am debating going out and getting a job or going for my PhD when I graduate. Am interested in all types of research out there.


Not to hijack the thread or anything but...
The title of my project it "Manipulating Greenhouse Conditions to Promote Optimal Plant Growth". It will consist of applying both horticultural and mechanical practices to determine what microclimates are necessary for optimal growth (shade cloth, installation of a drip system, etc...)
The MU greenhouse is pretty old so I have a lot of room to do work and make lots of improvements.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gardennub!

P. Vulgaris again 

Loving all the Cp's especially. That D. Binata is really out of control.

Thanks for sharing here and on CarnivoreForums 

Will


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Wait, where and on what campus is this?


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Wait, where and on what campus is this?


Do you currently go to rutgers? Its on cook/douglass campus right off lipman drive


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Any chance you found that begonia name?
Thanks!


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

gardennub said:


> Do you currently go to rutgers? Its on cook/douglass campus right off lipman drive


Yes I do, how about yourself?

and I dont get to cook often, but I'll do my best to find it.


----------

